
Show HN: RecurSaaS, the first recursive SaaS platform - andriosr
https://www.notion.so/Writing-4c2cd050199d48c39f8877cb763b6c16?p=d2194ae07ee548d0a5e348149c3bf12f
======
kevinyun
Not sure if this is satire (the contact email tells me it is[?]), but I would
genuinely be interested in this service.

If it's a joke, I think it's gone over my head.

~~~
fabricexpert
Why is this joke submission Number 1 on Show HN with only 4 updates while
there are lots of entries on /shownew with more upvotes that never reach
/show?

